# Was heisst peak power



## yassin2605 (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich habe ein be quiet L7 530 pure power nun wollte ich fragen was das auf der verpackung bedeutet das steht nämlich das das netzteil eine spitzenleistung (peak power) von 580watt 500milisekunden hat was bedeutet das


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2009)

das es über kurze zeit diese leitungsabgabe schafft!
Peak heißt soviel wie (spitze)nleistung


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2009)

Kennst PMPO Leistung bei Lautsprechern?
Ist etwa das selbe.

Heißt 'das schaff ich, bevor ich explodiere' (oder abschalte).


----------



## poiu (3. Dezember 2009)

der vergleich mit PMPO ist gut, aber leider wahr!


----------



## yassin2605 (4. Dezember 2009)

Also heisst das das Netzeil kann für eine halbe sekunde 580 watt leisten bevor es aus sicherheit abschaltet. wie ist es denn wenn es z.b 550 watt leisten muss da es ja eigentlich nur 530 watt hat ???


----------



## poiu (4. Dezember 2009)

10% schaffen gute marken netzteile , aber gute Hersteller  schreiben auch nicht die Peak werte auf denn Aufkleber!


----------



## yassin2605 (6. Dezember 2009)

poiu sorry aber den letzten satz von dir habe ich überhaupt nicht verstanden


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2009)

Sorry muss mich immer noch an die Tastatur meines Laptops gewöhnen, da werden dann mal Buchstaben verschluckt!

Meinte das Gute Hersteller keine Peak Werte angeben!


----------



## dot (6. Dezember 2009)

yassin2605 schrieb:


> Also heisst das das Netzeil kann für eine halbe sekunde 580 watt leisten bevor es aus sicherheit abschaltet. wie ist es denn wenn es z.b 550 watt leisten muss da es ja eigentlich nur 530 watt hat ???



Dann hast du bei der Dimensionierung des Netzteils einen Fehler gemacht. So einen Zustand sollte man in jedem Fall vermeiden.

Seit wann ist denn BeQuiet ein schlechter Netzteilhersteller? Das wuerde ja die oben genannte Aussage bedeuten...


----------



## yassin2605 (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein system ist weit entfernt irgendwie über die 530watt zu kommen habe kein sli oder crossfire ich wollte nur wissen was wäre also theorie. Und ja be quiet hat es angegeben (peak wert)und dadurch können sie ja wohl nicht schlecht werden


----------



## John-800 (7. Dezember 2009)

irgendwelche Peakwerte jucken net und sowas wie PMPO ist reine verdummung der Kundschaft. Gilt auch für irgendwelchen "Musikleistung" krampf.... Sinus oder besser RMS. Bei nem Netzteil währen mir Angaben der anstiegsraten und Restwelligkeitswerte der einzelnen Schienen tausend mal lieber als irgendwelcher Peak Quatsch.


----------

